# Restoration Sakai Kikumori Chinese Style Cleaver



## da_mich* (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello,

maybe it´s interesting for someone who like full restore his knife too. 

*Details: *
Manufacturer: Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守
Modell: Y-6104 Gokujyo 
Steel: Yasuki White Steel #2 

*Video:
*


----------



## birdsfan (Oct 8, 2020)

Very nice Michael! Congratulations on both a beautiful restore, and having the cleanest workshop I have ever seen! The cleaver was a real transformation and the mosaic pins on the handle are a classy finishing touch.


----------



## da_mich* (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you very much for you comment birdsfan


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you for posting this, it gives us noobs an insight on how to do things.


----------



## Ericfg (Oct 8, 2020)

Please explain, in the video, what materials you are using. What chemicals, what liquids, what abrasives, what glues, what wood, what pins, what sizes, what everything.


----------



## da_mich* (Oct 8, 2020)

Giovanny Torres said:


> Thank you for posting this, it gives us noobs an insight on how to do things.



I´m far away from beeing a pro. I restored only 100-150 knives.



Ericfg said:


> Please explain, in the video, what materials you are using. What chemicals, what liquids, what abrasives, what glues, what wood, what pins, what sizes, what everything.



I added it in the description now.


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 8, 2020)

Ha... It was you who nabbed this one away from me on the 'Bay the other day then...?

You've done it far better justice than I could ever have. Bravo!


----------



## da_mich* (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes it was from australia


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 8, 2020)

da_mich* said:


> Yes it was from australia



Ah the one that got away! You've done it proud tho, so I don't begrudge you... much.


----------

